# River Wide Strainer-Piedra South of 160 5/24/2020



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

We took the kids on the Piedra from the 160 bridge to just above Navajo today(5/24/20). There was a river wide tree a couple of miles up from the takeout. It is on a hard left turn. 
We were able to portage the boats around it on river left. You need to stop well above this tree. There was no safe way to run it. The water picks up speed right before it. It could easily sneak up on you.

I wish I could describe the location better, but this was my first run down this section. My friend mentioned there used to be an old quarry pond just below the tree. Now it is a giant eddy with a new channel flowing out of it.

The first picture is looking upstream at it. The second picture is from upstream. We were able to use the small channel in the foreground to get boats around it.

Hope this helps. Boat safe.


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Did you see any sign of the multiple barbed-wire fences that were reported here earlier this season?
Dave


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

All the barb wire was gone. My buddy said there was a t post in the river just below the surface, but I never saw it. 
It I a nice family friendly section of river. It is a shame we have to worry about boat eating fences every spring.


----------



## wildwestles (May 31, 2016)

We were on the Piedra yesterday, 5/29 and the tree is still there. Its 4 to 5 miles before the take out. Its in the new chanel that the high water made last year. You will pass some small hills of gravel on your left. You will see the chanel to the right has gone dry. Get over to the left fast. Like it says above the tree is in a bottle neck of swift water.


----------

